# Gulf Shores Pier---8/11/09



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Gulf Shores Pier---Spanish---8/11/09<DIV class=post-text>Got to the pier around 3:30 AM----Beautiful morning---low tide---very little water movement---plenty of bait fish---not very many people fishing-maybe 6. Time to eat my Sausage Biscuit/orange juice and enjoy the Pier. Gorgeous sunrise---few clouds---light wind and the fish were there. I saw Reds--Whites---Sail Cats---Hard Heads---Blues---Flounder---Hard Tail and more caught. But the big fish was Spanish---plenty of them---most people who were fishing for Spanish caught one or more. And they were Big Spanish. I-your Humble Poster-caught three. After i caught two i went and cleaned them and then came back and caught one more and gave it away. Some people were Fishing for Kings but none were caught while i was there. A very good morning---about 7:30 got very very hot---Home---Bath---Ice Tea---Loooonnnggg Nap Time. BT66 
http://basstracker66.multiply.com
</DIV>


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome morning in Gulf Shores. I hope to be over this weekend. What type of liscence is required to fish the bridge ?


----------



## hotshot (Jun 5, 2009)

> *Croaker Chris (8/11/2009)*Sounds like an awesome morning in Gulf Shores. I hope to be over this weekend. What type of liscence is required to fish the bridge ?


alabama saltwater liscence for the bridge at perdido pass and for the peir. then you gotta fork over anoth 8 bucks to get on the pier.


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

How much is the salt water cost ?


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

You have to have an Ala. Saltwater Lic and pay $8 to fish---The $ cost for the Salt Water Lic depends on how many days you purchase. BT66


----------



## john5018 (Aug 4, 2008)

do they sell license at the pier?


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

John----not sure but i think so----BT66


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Alabama Licenses expire August 31st. You can get one here http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/license/online but if you get it this week, it will expire in two and a half weeks if you want the annual one. You are able to pay online and print out your license immediatley


----------

